# Miui Status Bar Icons?



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2011)

Is there anyway to change the status bar icons in MIUI? I have tried the ROM Toolbox method and I have tried the NinjaMorph method and none have seemed to work. I like the wifi icon I have attached but it won't work. I tried to send the images to my gmail and upload them 1 by 1 here but the end result are in the other picture. It is as if the .png icons are different from the actual .png if that makes sense. Is there any thing I can do to change it? I tried the other icon changes in ROM Toolbox and they work just having an issue with this one. Guessing it is because it is the one I want. And suggestions? Thank Community...


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you tried editing the .mtz file?
Open it up and swap the icons out...and try flashing it with the theme application.

I don't know what compression methods and or signatures these packages require...but I assume this would be the easiest route.


----------



## seamore5 (Dec 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Is there anyway to change the status bar icons in MIUI? I have tried the ROM Toolbox method and I have tried the NinjaMorph method and none have seemed to work. I like the wifi icon I have attached but it won't work. I tried to send the images to my gmail and upload them 1 by 1 here but the end result are in the other picture. It is as if the .png icons are different from the actual .png if that makes sense. Is there any thing I can do to change it? I tried the other icon changes in ROM Toolbox and they work just having an issue with this one. Guessing it is because it is the one I want. And suggestions? Thank Community...
> View attachment 12926
> View attachment 12927


This is what you have to do in order to change your logo .. You will need this from the market - ( ninjamorph app )

first pick the image that you want to change your carrier logo to...you probably got some or you can go here for some..Carrier Logos For Miui - xda-developers
IN the miui control app also,make sure that the carrier logo is on also,
-I made a new folder on my sd card called Ninja, for example, and anything i use i just place it in there so ill use that as an example..
-so pace the image you want in the folder and rename the image (if its not already) to carrier_logo exactly like that
open up ninjamorph>start checks>allow root..if it closes, just open it and do it again
-click on new project>system>app>SystemUI.apk ( it will then extract the folder)
-click on res>drawable-hdpi
Now heres all the goodies...scroll down to carrier_logo.png should be the google one..click on it
-now it will bring you to your sd card..>scroll to where the new carrier logo is..(my example) i click on the ninja folder
now youll see the image that should say carrier_logo.png . or rename it to (carrier_logo) now select it
-you will get a confirmation>click yes ( it will bring you back to the res folder
now if that is all you want to change, click the blue arrow at the bottom right
-then finish project middle button
-select the systemUIapk
it will extract the files again
select yes to next confirmatin, asking to overwrite
click no to the next confirmation asking to zipalign
and then the last asks if you want to delte it/clean up ( i choose no)

thats it, close the ninjamorph app, and you should have no status bar, simple reboot and enjoy the new logo!

hope this helps, let me know how it goes!
Seamore5








This was given to me from a friend and it works well . if you get stuck just back out and start over enjoy







if you have trouble just pm me and ill help you any way that I can


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks I will give this a try this evening. I should be researching houses but I have an addiction lol. My landlord is kicking my family out after the new years cause he sold his house and now needs a place to live. Merry X-mas now get the "F" out! lol Thanks for the responses.


----------



## seamore5 (Dec 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks I will give this a try this evening. I should be researching houses but I have an addiction lol. My landlord is kicking my family out after the new years cause he sold his house and now needs a place to live. Merry X-mas now get the "F" out! lol Thanks for the responses.


man so sorry to hear that hope all goes well for you and family ... if it works please let me know and again good luck my friend have a wonderful holiday season


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ninjamorph should work. If not I just used 7zip to open the mtz file and replace the images I wanted and then zipped it back up and put it on the phone. Never had a problem that way. Good luck with the house hunting!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2011)

So I have tried all suggestions. I tried to edit the .mtz with 7zip and there was no directory in the extracted files that had the .pngs I was looking for. I tried ninjamorph again as well but to no avail. I tried to use JRummy's Rom Toolbox again nothing. I am sure I am just missing something here. I should also mention I am kinda new (6 months-ish) to the ROM/Flashing scene. So if this thread goes technical I will have questions lol. nd thanks for all the house hunting inspiration! Oh and just so there is no confusion here is what I am trying to do.


http://imgur.com/cdQKY


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Depending on the theme you want to change, they should be in the SystemUi folder of the theme mtz. If you want to try and send me the png you want added and the theme you want them added to, I will try to compile it for you and post it back.


----------

